# Found a knife for defense only.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of the "_knife duelers_" in the old TK magazine. And yes, I know there are places in our country that will teach you how to fight with a Bowie knife.

However, the peaceful city of Madison I knew in the 1960s has been replaced by Chicago interlopers who come here to sell drugs, shoot their enemies and apply for easy welfare checks. We cross paths at the local mall.

I felt I needed a knife (to back up my CCW pistol) to use as a fending knife. I wanted it to be heavy, unbreakable, easy to care for and most of all CHEAP.

I researched the junk catalogs I get from Blue Ridge, and finally found a folder (actually I bought two of them) that met my criteria, and was deadly in slashing and puncturing. BTW, the purpose of these catalogs is to liquidate hard-to-move close-outs. But it might trigger ideas for you.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That actually looks like a handy utility blade. Now, THIS, is truly for defense only 

https://bladeops.com/gerber-22-01874-mark-ii-combat-fixed-blade-knife-black-combo-blade/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, your choice is designed for defense, and most likely for offense, as well. If I go to the most dangerous place I know, it's the coffee cafe' right off of the mall food court. While I cheat, all my weapons are covered. And as you can see from the overall picture below, this is a big knife, a with very thick liners. It is so heavy the butt end might as well be a ball peen hammer.

I do consider it to be what Massad Ayoob implies is a 'fending weapon.' It's used to back up an aggressor and let you draw your main weapon. However, that's my edge on the knife, and it's sharp enough to penetrate denim and leather, or slash open a tendon. I would prefer if the interloper just ran away and I didn't have to raise the ante' to firearms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my part of the country no one looks twice at a man with a fixed blade sheath knife on his belt.
I limit my blade lengths to 5” or less, only because anything longer gets in the way while getting in the truck and fastening the seat belt.
I have several that have no snap to unfasten, simply draw the knife.

I do not use these blades for any other purposes so they are always very sharp.
If someone is so close in I can’t draw my gun, I can make a little room with the blade. Also, if the shit is deep without time for a reload I don’t have to fumble with magazines simply draw the blade.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, in addition to the belt knife I have a locking folder in the back pocket and a regular pocket knife in the front.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Might be good to have two..so you can furnish one to the dead guy in case he forgot to bring one to the fight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Might be good to have two..so you can furnish one to the dead guy in case he forgot to bring one to the fight.


That is true prepping.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Might be good to have two..so you can furnish one to the dead guy in case he forgot to bring one to the fight.


You made me laugh out loud, everyone at work turning and looking at me! LOL, I don't dare tell the snowflakes what it's about


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my part of the country no one looks twice at a man with a fixed blade sheath knife on his belt.


I wish that was the case in The People's Republik of Madison. We have those European red slash lines through both a picture of a pistol and a picture of a knife. Granted, you see pocket clips on lots of pairs of jeans from people getting coffee. But if you had to use a blade to defend yourself, you can bet the DA would file charges on you because the mall was labeled clearly.

Then again, what confidence would a craftsman have if he didn't use his own items? LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> You made me laugh out loud, everyone at work turning and looking at me! LOL, I don't dare tell the snowflakes what it's about


Glad somebody got a kick. I learned that strategy as it pertains to guns back in rookie cop school. Should also work for knives. Just dont go borrow the mystery weapon from the property room at the PD. Those Houston cops are mostly a bunch of dumb transplanted yankees to come up with an idea like that a few years back.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For some reason I cannot leave a knife alone if I "feel" the edge can be refined. It was 'sharp,' but not spooky sharp. It is now. I found a polishing stone and removed all of the suspect areas. While this big knife is not polished like my Shuffle II, it is still wide and strong and will slice within reason.

Yikes, I started to carry three knives...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, and I wanted to add this idea. When I move around in the gym or at the mall getting coffee, it's obvious you cannot lug around a machete. But I have several 2-inch knives, like the Shuffle II and the Splines. Now, I can hear the questioning. "_Why would you need a knife in those venues_?"

You'd be amazed at how many folks use straps and seatbelts and have no idea on how to extricate themselves in an emergency. I watched a fitness model at the gym use a bizarre concoctions of leg straps for some lifts I had never seen. She pulled all of the straps tight, and I wondered silently if she had clamped down on her femoral artery. And if her toes started to turn blue, how was she going to get out?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I wish that was the case in The People's Republik of Madison. We have those European red slash lines through both a picture of a pistol and a picture of a knife. Granted, you see pocket clips on lots of pairs of jeans from people getting coffee. But if you had to use a blade to defend yourself, you can bet the DA would file charges on you because the mall was labeled clearly.
> 
> Then again, what confidence would a craftsman have if he didn't use his own items? LOL


Tourist, with you having recently retired, and your wife soon to do so, are you considering moving away from your scum-infested area (and state) to a more reasonable location?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Tourist, with you having recently retired, and your wife soon to do so, are you considering moving away from your scum-infested area (and state) to a more reasonable location?


Her and I have talked about it, but we now live in the lily white 'burbs, and our house is about paid for. We are within a mile of the gym, and adding a few blocks, just shy of our doctor and the clinic.

You should realize that this little town has too sides. One is the quiet area I live in. The center of town is known as "scumball" by the locals. It's just bars, pizza joints and the city hall. A few months ago, an entire portion of that area blew up when a guy who should have known better hit a gas line.

We have a neighborhood watch program, ADT, and lots of ammunition. We ain't going out without a fight, but so far, it's just young students selling popcorn.


----------

